# Visa Information for American Married to UK



## SR30 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello,

I am American and married to a UK citizen and we are planning to relocate to Italy early next year. I am still not clear if I need to get a Visa first before going to Italy and would be very grateful for any help and advice. We are currently living in London and I have a UK unlimited stay visa and an US Passport. We both speak some Italian already which we hope to improve quickly once we are in Italy.

Do I need to apply for a Visa here in London before going to Italy to then apply for a Permesso di Soggiorno or can I do the whole application in Italy once I arrive? And then once we are in Italy does my husband register his residency first before I can apply to stay. I am a little confused as to exactly what steps we need to take and the correct order. My husband is a writer and I would like to apply for a job once I am in Italy.

The other thing that I am concerned about is our Health insurance. Can we register for health insurance in Italy or do we need to take out private insurance?

Thank you very much for any help and advice.

Best wishes,
Stacey


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

welcome to the forum . iam afraid this is one for the experts not an expat like me , but be reassured there is allways a road to be found in Italy round all opsticals , keep smiling is half the battle , as we have found out in our 12 years here


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll take these in order:

1. Your husband (the U.K. citizen) registers as a resident first.

2. You apply for a PdS (or CdS) next. You'll need acceptable proof of your legal marriage, in particular. An EU-issued document is great (e.g. if you got married in the U.K. or recorded your marriage in the U.K. registry). Otherwise an apostilled and translated marriage certificate works. You do not need a visa.

3. Before you leave make sure you both have EHICs at least. You can try enrolling in the public health system in Italy, but that's reportedly hit or miss. (Less hit or miss for you, oddly enough.) You might have to pay a premium to enroll, and it's best to do that at the beginning of the calendar year.


----------



## SR30 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you very much for your reassuring words! Sometimes it can feel overwhelming navigating the process getting everything sorted out.


----------



## SR30 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you very much for your answers to my questions!
I wondered if you knew a couple of other things please or where I should look for the information....

1. Do you know where my husband needs to go to register as a resident?

2. Yes, we were married in the Uk so I have our UK marriage certificate for the application. Do you know what government office in Italy I would need to go to apply for the Cds? 

I am glad to hear that I do not need to get a Visa before going. I was told by one person at the Italian consulate that I needed to get a Visa before going to Italy because I have an American passport and told by another person at the consulate that I didn't need to get a Visa because my husband is EU - very confusing!

3. Thank you for the link for the EHIC - I will make sure to get them before we go.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

SR30 said:


> Do you know where my husband needs to go to register as a resident?


Every commune in Italy has an office called the "Anagrafe." That's where he'd go. In smaller communes the Anagrafe is sometimes combined with the "Ufficio dello Stato Civile."



> Do you know what government office in Italy I would need to go to apply for the Cds?


In your situation (treaty-covered family member accompanying an EU citizen) you can apply at the Post Office or at the questura (police station) -- whichever is most convenient.

Please note you'll need to stop by the questura within 8 calendar days of arrival in Italy for a "Dichiarazione di Presenza" if you did not pass through Italian passport control and get an Italian stamp in your passport. You don't get an Italian stamp if, as an example, you fly into Zurich then take a train into Italy.



> I was told by one person at the Italian consulate that I needed to get a Visa before going to Italy because I have an American passport and told by another person at the consulate that I didn't need to get a Visa because my husband is EU - very confusing!


Neither is quite correct. You don't need a visa because U.S. citizens (with very few exceptions) can enter the Schengen Area without visas independently since they enjoy Schengen visa waiver privileges. Your right to _stay_ in the Schengen Area past 90 days is then based on your residence together with your EU citizen-spouse. You properly document your exercising that right by applying for a PdS/CdS within 90 days of arrival.


----------



## SR30 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you so much for the additional information.
I am very grateful for all of your help and advice!


----------

